# What are your dreams like?



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

A friend of mine once told me there is nothing in his dreams (no visual no sound nothing) yet he was still somehow able to know what his dreams were about. Bizarre but interesting.

What are your dreams like?

1. In your dream is it like visual + audio? Visual only? Audio only? Nothing at all? Something else?
2. Visually speaking, black and white? Full colors? Red only? Tinted in specific colors?
3. Are you able to feel the same as you would when you are awake?
4. Any story in your dreams? Are they sensible or not?
5. Any memorable / special dreams you remember?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

t4u6 said:


> A friend of mine once told me there is nothing in his dreams (no visual no sound nothing) yet he was still somehow able to know what his dreams were about. Bizarre but interesting.
> 
> What are your dreams like?
> 
> ...


Made a thread kinda similar to yours a few years back

How do you dream
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...afe.com/showthread.php?t=1175698&share_type=t

Hope this help  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

1. My dreams are usually very similar to normal life, audio and visual. 
2. Full colours, indistinguishable from reality, though I often know I am dreaming (lucid dreaming)
3. More or less, though I often inhabit different bodies/ resides in different (parts of the) world(s).
4. Most of the times the story sort of makes sense/ there's a lot of getting lost/moving in a lot of my dreams, but that is
not dissimilar to how I am in real life (I get lost all the time). 
5. I had a series of recurring dreams when I was younger and learning Japanese. I was this lowly samurai (lower rank, not very rich), and I was returning home after a long war. I do remember how that body felt, speaking fluent (or so I though) Japanese in my dream - I even had a regional accent that I later confirmed to be from the Kansai region close to Hyogo (I hadn't visited Japan at the time of the dream, but when I visited that area, the memory of the dream came back very strong, and I felt almost as if I'd lived in the area, Creepy). I remember longing to see one of my wives (I can't even remember the faces of the others), but there was this strong longing for this girl. On the last recurring dream of that 'series' I reached my homestead, and I remember seeing hay and helping my horse to it. Dismounting and walking towards the house that I knew was out in the back, but hidden from the frame. And I remember feeling dread, as if I knew that the family was not there - they had been killed? They died some other way? I will never know. The dreams stopped after this one.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

1. I seldom have any dreams, or remember them at least if it's true that everyone has them. Visual only, because the audio in my dreams is like the sounds you recall in your head, not like the external audio IRL... The dreams are very realistic, no fantasy whatsoever, except for "science fiction" once or twice.

2. All the fucking colors and it's like a movie - I see myself from different angles.

3. Yes - that's what memory is for. Sometimes I had control of my dreams but I woke up after realizing the existence of such situation - because of the excitement of having lucid dreams.

4. There is continuity, but sometimes time skips instantly like in a movie. "Next scene" and boom, it's a few hours later or it's the next day. Or it's the next month.

5. Today I had a dream of being drunk at a party. It was alright.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

1. Visual and audio
2. Full colors.
3. When I try to recall my dreams, it feels like it all rushed by really fast. I just watch things unfold, I don't have time to consciously react.
4. Some half-assed narrative that only makes sense while I'm dreaming.
5. I have some freaky dreams, probably because I'm a horror junkie. I had one where alien dinosaurs landed on earth and proceeded to stomp on every human. I woke up before they got to me but they were pretty much going to kill everybody. In another dream I was trapped in this hotel full of shapeshifters pretending to be other people stuck there with me. I couldn't tell who was human and who I could trust. I was with my mom and holding her hand the entire time to be sure we never separated (which means she wasn't a fake), but I still wasn't sure it was her.


----------



## tumadre (Aug 9, 2019)

t4u6 said:


> A friend of mine once told me there is nothing in his dreams (no visual no sound nothing) yet he was still somehow able to know what his dreams were about. Bizarre but interesting.
> 
> What are your dreams like?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

t4u6 said:


> 1. In your dream is it like visual + audio? Visual only? Audio only? Nothing at all? Something else?


My dreams are very much like experiencing real life. Visual + audio, and I feel all my senses.



> 2. Visually speaking, black and white? Full colors? Red only? Tinted in specific colors?


They're full color.



> 3. Are you able to feel the same as you would when you are awake?


Yeah, it's pretty hard for me to differentiate most of my dreams from reality as I am dreaming. I also feel pain a lot in my dreams. For example, I tend to suffocate a lot in my dreams and when I wake up I'm not breathing.



> 4. Any story in your dreams? Are they sensible or not?


Not really a story. But they're pretty sensible. Sometimes they're just as mundane as the real world. If I do something "crazy" like murder someone, it's using methods that I could technically use in real life.



> 5. Any memorable / special dreams you remember?


I used to have recurring dreams about getting robbed or killing people out of revenge, honestly. Haven't had these for a while, though.

I once had a lucid dream where I kept trying to kill myself because I knew it was a dream. My favorite way of trying to kill myself was driving a car at 200 miles per hour and then aiming it at a brick wall, but after the impact I just landed in a field somewhere. This is the big exception to most of my dreams being pretty simple.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

https://youtu.be/XacvydVrhuI


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Aridela said:


> 1. My dreams are usually very similar to normal life, audio and visual.
> 2. Full colours, indistinguishable from reality, though I often know I am dreaming (lucid dreaming)
> 3. More or less, though I often inhabit different bodies/ resides in different (parts of the) world(s).
> 4. Most of the times the story sort of makes sense/ there's a lot of getting lost/moving in a lot of my dreams, but that is
> ...



Different bodies?? Wish I had dreams in other characters like yours.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ziegel said:


> 1. I seldom have any dreams, or remember them at least if it's true that everyone has them. Visual only, because the audio in my dreams is like the sounds you recall in your head, not like the external audio IRL... The dreams are very realistic, no fantasy whatsoever, except for "science fiction" once or twice.
> 
> 2. All the fucking colors and it's like a movie - I see myself from different angles.
> 
> ...



You can see yourself?? Did you feel anything in the dream? If you did, who was feeling it?


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> 1. Visual and audio
> 2. Full colors.
> 3. When I try to recall my dreams, it feels like it all rushed by really fast. I just watch things unfold, I don't have time to consciously react.
> 4. Some half-assed narrative that only makes sense while I'm dreaming.
> 5. I have some freaky dreams, probably because I'm a horror junkie. I had one where alien dinosaurs landed on earth and proceeded to stomp on every human. I woke up before they got to me but they were pretty much going to kill everybody. In another dream I was trapped in this hotel full of shapeshifters pretending to be other people stuck there with me. I couldn't tell who was human and who I could trust. I was with my mom and holding her hand the entire time to be sure we never separated (which means she wasn't a fake), but I still wasn't sure it was her.



Goddamn all you people's dreams are so interesting.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Seokjaunnie said:


> My dreams are very much like experiencing real life. Visual + audio, and I feel all my senses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dream of yours is pretty amazing.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

t4u6 said:


> You can see yourself?? Did you feel anything in the dream? If you did, who was feeling it?


I never feel anything in a dream. The only functioning sense is sight (from 3rd person or other camera angles).


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Last night before bed tbh I was thinking about the wrongs of Neoliberal pseudo-leftists who excuse their own selfishness and damage by blaming the corporate without examining their own dollar votes and complicit behavior. I was thinking about how much i hate Neoliberals more even than conservatives who are honest about their primitive lifestyles. 


Im trying to distract myself psychologically with praying stone cats, candles, flowers, Maneki Neko, and so forth in the Jungian Se display of physical religion. 

Instead I dreamed I was having sex with Lana del Rey repeatedly, she was my neighbor, I couldn't understand why she wanted me but she did. The dream was fairly complicated but I took away from it my dream friendship with Lana making her seem like an average person or realistic lover. I had not thought about her or listened to her music in days. It seems totally random.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

1. In your dream is it like visual + audio? Visual only? Audio only? Nothing at all? Something else?

Both visual and audio - perhaps more audio bc my mind is speaking to me at all time but it’s quite visual as well - there are times where I’ll enter certain parts of my dreams where it bc extremely abstract ( think walking into a neon white pastel like forest - in those moments I know that I’m dreaming ) 



2. Visually speaking, black and white? Full colors? Red only? Tinted in specific colors?

Full colors- like how we see our daily life 


3. Are you able to feel the same as you would when you are awake?

No - in my dream I may ask myself am I dreaming or if this is real and things may feel different but I can always differentiate whether I’m awake or dreaming . There are dreams that are more vivid than others and there are dreams where I know I’m dreaming and try to use my imagination to control the dream but apparently my subconscious wouldn’t play along with my rules 

4. Any story in your dreams? Are they sensible or not?

Depends - I’ve dream that are quite realistic- or dreams where I time traveled and was still an adolescent- but at the same moment I’ve dream of being a different gender- object - had magical powers and once in a while I dream in a third person POV - as in I’m watching someone’s life story play out in front of me . My dreams are very abstract - objects can move - I have kinetic powers - sometimes I can fly ~ for some odd reason I can feel emotions more deeply in my dreams compared to when I’m awake 
5. Any memorable / special dreams you remember?
Many - but I guess the one dream that replayed in my mind most was probably the one where I was sitting in my grandmothers house and we were conversing - she then told me that she’s going to go out with my grandfather - she then walked barefoot out of her door and I called out to tell her to put on some shoes and reminded her that my grandpa passed away a decade before I was born- it was then when I realized that she passed away a few weeks back ( I don’t believe that my grandmother visited me - but I savior those dreams bc she is still alive in my memories) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I dream a lot, and my dreams are generally dreadful. So much so that I delay sleep until I am really tired. Dreams tend to reflect my life, which, though fulfilling, was rather unpleasant. Yes, they are in color and there is communication. The topics are virtually limitless, as my imagination may run amuck.

I recently dreamt my right thigh was split open by a knife during a fight. The wound was about a foot long and on the right side of my thigh. It ran from upper mid-thigh to my knee. The wound bled but no arteries had been cut. I looked into the wound and could see the muscles quite clearly as they twitched and moved. I couldn’t walk and had to wait for help which never came.

The hard part was becoming semi-awake and laying there for an hour thinking the wound was real. I don’t know what finally brought me back to reality.

I dream of women I have known, problems I have had, places I have been and much, much more. The mind can be a fearsome thing as it creates what it will. Memory can almost be it’s equal.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

_1. In your dream is it like visual + audio? Visual only? Audio only? Nothing at all? Something else?_

Mostly visual, there are times where I can hear someone talking or saying something to me.


_2. Visually speaking, black and white? Full colors? Red only? Tinted in specific colors?_

Full colors as if I was seeing it through my own eyes.

_3. Are you able to feel the same as you would when you are awake?_

No, I would be thinking and feeling more in real life than in the dreams. 

_4. Any story in your dreams? Are they sensible or not?_

Seem to all be hinting towards something, in the moment, very short, I can still remember the old ones from years ago if I really am being honest.

_5. Any memorable / special dreams you remember? _

I was walking on a road of to the side of me was all country pleasant looking farm, a barn and hills behind it like something out of a nice picture on a summer day. I just kept on the road a long long road with trees overlooking from the top covering over the sky above.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Visual and audio. I have very strong dreams that I often remember at least a bit of when I wake. The strong vivid dreams are in part caused by the medicine I'm taking.


----------

